# Procmail Berechtigungsproblem?



## lukelukeluke (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich verwende Procmail auf einem Debian Linux-Server. Einträge wie zB der funktionieren einwandfrei:

```
:0fw
* < 300000
| /usr/bin/spamc
```

Wenn ich aber sowas probiere (zu grosse Mails abweisen):

```
:0 h
* > 10000000
| (/usr/bin/formail -r -k -b -I "Subject: Mail zu gross" -I "From: postmaster@domain.com") | /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -t
```
Geht es nicht!
Obwohl im log angezeigt wird:

```
From mail@domain.com  Wed Oct 27 13:01:11 2010
 Subject: FW: Test
  Folder:  /usr/bin/formail -r -k -b -I "Subject: Mail zu gross" -I "F     1011
```

Wenn ich als root folgendes ausführe (wobei /tmp/test ein Mail ist):
*cat /tmp/test | (/usr/bin/formail -r -k -b -I "Subject: Mail zu gross" -I "From: postmaster@domain.com") | /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -t*
funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Kann dies an Berechtigungsproblemen liegen? Leider finde ich nicht heraus, mit welchem Benutzer procmail gestartet wird. in /etc/mail ist nichts darüber ersichtlich.


----------



## lukelukeluke (31. Oktober 2010)

Also habe die Lösung leider noch nicht gefunden...
Bin mal ein bischen weitergekommen, indem ich in der *.procmailrc* folgenden Eintrag hinzugefügt habe:

```
:0 h
* > 100000000
| /path/to/procmail_autoreply_mailsize
```
Und im File */path/to/procmail_autoreply_mailsize* steht:

```
#!/bin/bash
rm -f /tmp/autoreplymail
while read data; do
    echo $data >> /tmp/autoreplymail
    done
SUBJECT=`cat /tmp/autoreplymail | grep "Subject: " | sed -e 's/^Subject\:\ //'`
cat /tmp/autoreplymail | (/usr/bin/formail -r -I "Subject: Re: $SUBJECT" -I "From: postmaster@domain.com"; \
cat /path/to/reply.txt) | /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi -t
```

Aber mit dem formail und sendmail in den 2 Pipes habe ich es nicht geschafft, resp. die Programme werden gar nicht ausgeführt wenn ich die 2 Pipes verwende...


----------

